# Epsom Salt



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

What is the recommended dose of Epsom Salt to add to the whole tank before I add in metroplex..?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

You'll find a wide range of how much per gal that is suggested. On average 2 TBS per gal is about right, but personally I don't really measure when I do it. I just use about a handful for every 10g when I do it. Also best to do it slowly over 24hrs so the fish can adjust. So rather than add the full amount for say a 75g. Just add enough for about 25g, then 10hrs later the same amount, then 10hrs after that the same amount. That's just the way I do it and have always worked well for me, I'm sure others will probably have other suggestions as well.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Steve gave great advice.

Here's the article from this site- https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ ... t2_pt1.php

Go to page 3 concerning Epsom. Whether you're using Metroplex or pure Metronodizole, the Epsom dose will not change.


----------

